# Audi Partners With Lance Armstrong's Trek-LIVESTRONG U23 Cycling Team



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

HERNDON, VA - Audi of America announced today that they will team with the Trek-LIVESTRONG Under-23 (U23) Cycling Team for the 2009 racing season, donating two Audi Q7 TDI clean diesel vehicles to provide support to riders while competing. The Audi Q7 TDI is one of America's first highly efficient, seven passenger SUVs providing a luxury option for U.S. drivers who want fuel economy, cleaner emissions, and less imported oil. The Trek-LIVESTRONG U23 Team was created as a project to help develop the next generation of great American cyclists under the leadership and training guidance of 7-time Tour de France winner, Lance Armstrong.
* Full Story *


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Audi Partners With Lance Armstrong's Trek-LIVESTRONG U23 Cycling Team ([email protected])*

Why does the Q7 in the pic look squished?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Partners With Lance Armstrong's Trek-LIVESTRONG U23 Cycling Team (iwantanaudi)*

Wide angle lens used to capture the entire building in the same shot.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Audi Partners With Lance Armstrong's Trek-LIVESTRONG U23 Cycling Team ([email protected])*

Hmm... I wonder if they're up for sponsoring the  VWVortex.com Livestrong Challenge team


----------

